# Noticing my ratings...



## jcjackson228 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi! I’ve been Ubering for a little over 4 months now. I received my first low rating yesterday. She gave me a 1 and I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light with. Did that really deserve a 1? Why not a 4 or a 3? Will this affect me getting riders?

I noticed a few weeks ago that I had 4 thumbs down on delivery. 2 left a feedback of professionalism? I leave the food at the door like I’m supposed to and I always say thank you and have a nice day. Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Time to get a real job. 



jcjackson228 said:


> Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


Yes. For free rides/food or just because they're pricks.

Don't worry about ratings.


----------



## jcjackson228 (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh ok. Thank you and I have a real job. This is only part-time. I was just wondering because I work hard to be polite and courteous to everyone.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Any job is a real job as far as I'm concerned. :wink: Just something asshats like to say.

You could do everything perfect and there will still be the occasional thumbs down or 1-star.


----------



## jcjackson228 (Jun 6, 2020)

I agree. A job is a job. And another thing... “Conversation could’ve been better.” What the heck is that?!! I kind of try to let the rider lead the conversation and if they’re not saying much that tells me they don’t want to talk .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

jcjackson228 said:


> Hi! I've been Ubering for a little over 4 months now. I received my first low rating yesterday. She gave me a 1 and I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light with. Did that really deserve a 1? Why not a 4 or a 3? Will this affect me getting riders?
> 
> I noticed a few weeks ago that I had 4 thumbs down on delivery. 2 left a feedback of professionalism? I leave the food at the door like I'm supposed to and I always say thank you and have a nice day. Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


Some riders don't even have a driving license that is why they use Uber. And they don't understand traffic laws exactly.
Riders sometimes gave 1* for no reason at all. You got 1* for sped up at Yellow light, so your 1* was better than owning 1* for no reason. Forget about this and you will feel better.
I had a rider who believed I was driving so fast on 65 mph freeway and I was actually driving 62 mph. That's how some riders are dumb.


----------



## jcjackson228 (Jun 6, 2020)

I didn’t think about that. That Maybe they don’t have a license. Good point.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

So much depends on the individual customer. For me, and for most nice/normal/reasonable people, you do your best and don't deliberately mess me up = 5 stars. I won't downrate for speeding up on yellow, or for a missed turn. These are normal "human" things that we all do from time to time. Pax sometimes misunderstand their role - they're there to get a ride for a good price. They are not driving instructors. So this demand for total perfection is just not in touch with reality and I think it undermines good, honest, hardworking people. They forget what it means to be human.

Most people are generally good, but there are some bad apples, or those not in tune with the real world. They will always exist, no matter how well you do.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Then there's just the cheap greedy nature of the pax (riders.) Everyone knows that when a pax is dissatisfied, Uber *fixes* the problem by awarding them a free ride and/or future ride credits. I don't know how it works for UberEats, but on the driver side, a common complaint here on this site is "driver deactivated for false intoxication allegations". The driver is innocent, but the Pax wanted a free ride so they lie to Uber.

Dash Cam. Dash Cam. Dash Cam.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't worry about individual ratings. Just be sure to keep your cumulative rating above the minimum for your market. 
Just be mentally prepared for the first time someone reports you for DUI. It will eventually happen.
And has been mentioned, get a 2-way dash cam. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Everyone gets down rated to some degree.

You can please some of the people all the time
and all the people some of the time
but you can't please all the people all the time


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Don't worry about the rating. The 1 star will eventually be knocked off the chart if you do this gig long enough. Make sure you give out 1 star accordingly to anyone with signs that will downrate you. The flags will disappear the following week. As a rule of thumb, avoid sensitive topics. You don't have to pretend as if you agreed with what someone says. Simply give them a friendly smile and most of them will get the message. Remember, you need not to please anyone. Stand your ground firm. You are using your own car.

As you are already in the 4th month with this gig, you should know taking whatever Uber sends you is not an option. Reject anyone with low rating. The best way to avoid fabricated accusations is to avoid transporting those obnoxious, entitled creatures at the first place. They belong to the bus which would be handled by the police if they try anything stupid. Those accusations are something that you want to avoid at all cost. I have already received 2 warnings of impaired driving; with the first one within the first month of driving while the second one last year out of blue. There are always people finding screwing somebody's life fun.

As others have said, get a dash camera. Uber may not be interested in knowing what had actually happened but submitting the footage to the hub is how I got re-instated the following day after suspension. I never realize humans are actually the lowest life form on this planet until transporting those cargoes around. You need a dash camera definitely in the event of an accident. The driver who put his 18 wheeler into reverse had the nerve to accuse me rear-ending him. I got the police report and the repair was paid in full by the other party's insurance. No questions asked. Perhaps the police should have charged him for obstruction of justice / insurance fraud?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Each low rating is really noticeable when you first start driving because of math. Your amount of trips is low, so your rating can drop significantly because of a single bad rating. The good news is that Uber averages the last 500 _ratings _(Lyft only the last 100) - key word here is 'ratings' because nearly 40% of my lifetime rides never actually took the time to rate me on Uber funny enough. Once you get enough ratings under your belt, you'll find it is pretty difficult to drop below a 4.75-4.80 unless you are actually doing something wrong/unsafe. Basically, don't sweat it. If you want a good laugh, go to Yelp or Amazon or Google maps and click on 1-star reviews. When you see the reason some people give bad ratings for something, you will quickly realize there are some true morons walking around us everyday.

I would tell you to avoid colleges or section 8 initially until you build up some ratings but that is back in normal times. I haven't driven during the pandemic and can only imagine the idiots who freak out or rate you down because they must wear a mask.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ignore your ratings. Just do your job and earn money. If in 4 months you just got your first 1 star then you're doing just fine. Better than most in fact.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Ratings don’t matter.... at least you’re terrible driver... so a a very low number 1s won’t effect your rating too much


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Just drive.. the best advice is to ignore the ratings.

How are you going to break down a mysterious rating when there's no information given? Most likely you know how not to irritate passengers.. If you want to use some sort of feedback as to how well you are doing, you should use TIPS as an indicator.

Remember we are dealing with the public; a lot of stuff they do, does not make sense. Be courteous where you can... for everything else, just let it go


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I forgot to mention this in my post. Look at how Uber is rated by their valued clients.

Uber should deactivate themselves by their standards. 3.9! Drivers would have been deactivated long before 3.9! Don't forget their app receive a 3.9 rating from 7 million users!


----------



## jcjackson228 (Jun 6, 2020)

They do get a lot of complaints. Lol 😂


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jcjackson228 said:


> "Conversation could've been better." What the heck is that?!!


It means what it says - pax find your conversation dull and uninteresting.

In order to improve your score in this area, you should develop a well-rounded conversation repertoire from which to draw so that you may regale pax with wonderful tales, entertain them with amusing anecdotes and delight them with a wide range of cultural and educational material while you take them on their min fare ride to Walmart.

Start by studying the classics (Plato, Socrates, Aristotle), then move on through Greek mythology to world history from ancient Egypt to the present. Then look at Nietzsche, Jung, Freud, Keynes and Einstein among other great thinkers. Finally, brush up on travel, food, wine & cuisine, current affairs and the major events and trends in all sports worldwide.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

After 2 years of driving.. the absolute best advice I have is to ignore your ratings.... It's a fake made up system to help Uber control you. The only reason I even ask for anyone to rate me at the end of a ride is because the next screen they see is the TIP screen and that's all I care about. And if you don't ask them to open the app they will never see the tip screen again....

Hope it helps


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

@The Gift of Fish is being sarcastic. You probably said something that rubbed the pax the wrong way. "Less is more." I find my biggest causes of low ratings are conversation, heavy traffic, and poor pickup/drop-off execution.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> @The Gift of Fish is being sarcastic.


Really???

Damn, I have to cancel some Amazon orders.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The best one star I have ever received was after safely transporting a pax in the middle of a snow storm from point A to point B and then getting flagged for a dirty vehicle... 🤷‍♂️

The rest of the day I wished upon this pax that while standing on the sidewalk waiting for his next Uber that a snow plow truck would come speeding down the street burying this pax under 3 feet of plowed snow... 😂🤣


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

jcjackson228 said:


> Hi! I've been Ubering for a little over 4 months now. I received my first low rating yesterday. She gave me a 1 and I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light with. Did that really deserve a 1? Why not a 4 or a 3? Will this affect me getting riders?
> 
> I noticed a few weeks ago that I had 4 thumbs down on delivery. 2 left a feedback of professionalism? I leave the food at the door like I'm supposed to and I always say thank you and have a nice day. Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


I wouldn't say deliberately, but I think you answered your own question. You know exactly when you will get a lower rating based on your actions.

I did the same thing and I had to adjust myself due to very sensitive people out there. All you can do is make adjustments and learn from previous mistakes if you're striving for a perfect rating and maintaining it.


----------



## jcjackson228 (Jun 6, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It means what it says - pax find your conversation dull and uninteresting.
> 
> In order to improve your score in this area, you should develop a well-rounded conversation repertoire from which to draw so that you may regale pax with wonderful tales, entertain them with amusing anecdotes and delight them with a wide range of cultural and educational material while you take them on their min fare ride to Walmart.
> 
> Start by studying the classics (Plato, Socrates, Aristotle), then move on through Greek mythology to world history from ancient Egypt to the present. Then look at Nietzsche, Jung, Freud, Keynes and Einstein among other great thinkers. Finally, brush up on travel, food, wine & cuisine, current affairs and the major events and trends in all sports worldwide.


Wow


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jcjackson228 said:


> Wow


He was being sarcastic


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

jcjackson228 said:


> Hi! I've been Ubering for a little over 4 months now. I received my first low rating yesterday. She gave me a 1 and I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light with. Did that really deserve a 1? Why not a 4 or a 3? Will this affect me getting riders?
> 
> I noticed a few weeks ago that I had 4 thumbs down on delivery. 2 left a feedback of professionalism? I leave the food at the door like I'm supposed to and I always say thank you and have a nice day. Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


You get deactivated for low ratings at 4.60................so, that's along way to go.

Statistically speaking, you cannot please all of the people all of the time, so, don't worry about it all that much. And, over 50% of your pax will not even bother to rate you either.

Best rule for good ratings, do not engage pax in conversation unless they start it, and then me careful and curt. Here's is my routine.......

------------------

"Hello [insert pax name here]"

I swipe the app once they sit down, and then say "Looks like you're going to [insert destination here] is that right ?"

"Sounds good, make yourself comfortable, and if it gets too hot or cold back there, please let me know"

------------------

After that DO NOT SAY A WORD TO THEM. Works like a charm. I hover between 4.97 and 4.99 after 7K rides.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> You get deactivated for low ratings at 4.60................so, that's along way to go.
> 
> Statistically speaking, you cannot please all of the people all of the time, so, don't worry about it all that much. And, over 50% of your pax will not even bother to rate you either.
> 
> ...


the "entitled" are hard to please ...lost my ac yesterday afternoon mid ride took an immediate 1*
lady had all of 5 mins to go to destination...oh well life goes on lol


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The best one star I have ever received was after safely transporting a pax in the middle of a snow storm from point A to point B and then getting flagged for a dirty vehicle... &#129335;‍♂
> 
> The rest of the day I wished upon this pax that while standing on the sidewalk waiting for his next Uber that a snow plow truck would come speeding down the street burying this pax under 3 feet of plowed snow... &#128514;&#129315;


I've wished precisely the same thing on someone who [I later realized due to their specific comment] downrated me for the same thing!
I shortly thereafter realized that *I* could instead do it, as my next ping called for a U-Turn and paxhole was toes-to-the curb (unlike upon my pickup arrival 23min prior) awaiting the transfer bus. 
...Either paxhole missed bus AND was saturated with icy water-slush-mud, or...just the latter- IF that was a different BUS and didn't simply keep going. &#129335;&#127995;&#128517;
#InstantKarma


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

jcjackson228 said:


> Hi! I've been Ubering for a little over 4 months now. I received my first low rating yesterday. She gave me a 1 and I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light with. Did that really deserve a 1? Why not a 4 or a 3? Will this affect me getting riders?
> 
> I noticed a few weeks ago that I had 4 thumbs down on delivery. 2 left a feedback of professionalism? I leave the food at the door like I'm supposed to and I always say thank you and have a nice day. Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


You're entering phase 2 of Ubering. Congratulations on your graduation from the honeymoon phase. Soon your eyes will open to the realities of this gig. You will graduate to phase 3 once you start having epiphanies that what all them drivers said on upnet was true and not care about your rating.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> You're entering phase 2 of Ubering. Congratulations on your graduation from the honeymoon phase. Soon your eyes will open to the realities of this gig. You will graduate to phase 3 once you start having epiphanies that what all them drivers said on upnet was true and not care about your rating.


What is phase 4 all about?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> What is phase 4 all about?


I can't publicly share that information. You will know when you get there. Just think of the phases as a relationship/marriage. &#128556;


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> I can't publicly share that information. You will know when you get there. Just think of the phases as a relationship/marriage. &#128556;


I'm retired ant 14k rides, I think I hit phase 4 along the way and just blended in.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

all my low ratings are from returning cell phones, they thank me until they see the 15 dollar charge.. Soon as I find one, I turn it off so they can't chase me around town or come to my house via "find my phone", that usually doesn't go over well either... Don't take ratings personnel, once you drive enough and recognize different personalities, everything will work out..


----------



## Grib (Oct 12, 2020)

Uber should deactivate themselves by their standards. 3.9! Drivers would have been deactivated long before 3.9! Don't forget their app receive a 3.9 rating from 7 million users!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jcjackson228 said:


> Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


People suck. You'll notice it more now that you're Ubering. You should be giving everybody a 1-star rating as well unless they give you a *cash-tip-in-hand. *Trash their ratings, you'll be glad you did! :smiles:


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

jcjackson228 said:


> I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light


Yea but did she die? Obviously not, rate her a 1


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

jcjackson228 said:


> Hi! I've been Ubering for a little over 4 months now. I received my first low rating yesterday. She gave me a 1 and I know it was her because she was the only one I sped up at a yellow light with. Did that really deserve a 1? Why not a 4 or a 3? Will this affect me getting riders?
> 
> I noticed a few weeks ago that I had 4 thumbs down on delivery. 2 left a feedback of professionalism? I leave the food at the door like I'm supposed to and I always say thank you and have a nice day. Do people deliberately toy with your ratings?


Get a real job,just sayin


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> Get a real job,just sayin


*Real jobs have real rating, sh+tty job has its own merit.
Wish I had not learnt what a Uber rating is meant to be.*


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jcjackson228 said:


> Oh ok. Thank you and I have a real job. This is only part-time. I was just wondering because I work hard to be polite and courteous to everyone.


Go back to her trip and report her using the question mark top R
Rude That she was not wearing a mask.
That's what I do&#128514;


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

jcjackson228 said:


> Oh ok. Thank you and I have a real job. This is only part-time. I was just wondering because I work hard to be polite and courteous to everyone.


 Scumbags love playing games. If they give a driver a 1 star with reason, their next trip is free. 
You can do everything perfectly and still get a 1 star, been there done that. 
I had an extremely drunk slam my door so hard, that it knocked my car out of alignment. I reported it to Uber, they said oh well basically.
This is my new car, and Uber could care less!! I had to pay out of pocket for repairs. 200.00 because the alignment wasn't covered under warranty. Fricking Scumbags!! 
Wait until you get a puker or some old person's diaper leaks in your car. Take photos and report them. You'll get a 150.00 clean-up fee (for bodily fluids).
If scumbags puke outside your car, take photos and report them. You'll still get paid. 
If scumbags trash your car, take photos and report them. You'll still get paid.
The magic is photos (from your phone). You'll have to call Uber support after you explain all, they will send you an email where you can submit your photos.


----------

